# Seeking ideas for kitchen cabinet doors



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently had to replace the countertop. I purchased some in stock laminate from Menards for 35 bucks. I had two choices, what you see and a gray color. 

The kitchen floor is tile.

I am not sure like all the Browns. The home is currently being rented and I am hoping to attract a better quality renter by showing them I truly care about the home. 

So here is my dilemma.....

Do I leave it as is since it's a rental and most renters simply don't care?

Do I sand em off and re stain and varnish? 

Do I paint them? If I do what color? 

Just not sure what to do here!

Thanks in advance 

HandyDave


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

My 2 cents is that you'll get more bang for the buck by updating the tile floor. It kind of clashes with the countertop.


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

ZZZZZ said:


> My 2 cents is that you'll get more bang for the buck by updating the tile floor. It kind of clashes with the countertop.



:-( Removing the tiles is not an option at this time. However I do not disagree with you


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick_Methvin said:


> Q1: It depends on your plan and the market. Once you upgrade the quality of the countertop, you might be able to rent to better tenants and charge them a higher price. But if it's not easy to find tenants that appreciate the changes... you might need to think about this.
> 
> Q3: How about trying some lighter color? I think it might work with the floor color and the cabinet.


Rick... you are SPOT on... when you say " it's not easy to find tenants that appreciate the changes." so i simply TSP 'd them hit them with some of that magic restore stuff and am leaving it alone for now. i have to remember i am NOT living there....


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

If you're not living there then don't waste your time. If you have trouble renting out the place then sure update it a bit but spending money or time into something that you don't even have to look at every day is pointless. There's a million better ways to spend your time


----------



## TGMcCallie (Nov 12, 2011)

bradleyshome said:


> If you're not living there then don't waste your time. If you have trouble renting out the place then sure update it a bit but spending money or time into something that you don't even have to look at every day is pointless. There's a million better ways to spend your time


 I agree. As someone who used to have lots of rental properties before I got too old to do the repairs, (It looks Ok. I am sure that it will look much worse when your renters move out because 99% of them do not take care of anything. Would not matter if you had granite tops etc.

You will not recover the cost of changing in the amount of additional money you can get for rent.


----------



## michael73 (Mar 21, 2016)

Kitchen cabinet doors must be according to the theme of walls paint and obviously as per your requirements and space in the kitchen.


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Folks,

Thanks, i decided to do absolutely nothing. painting cabinets is a personal choice and i agree, renters wont care anyway and if they have jids with strollers that roll yp against the painted cabs and scratch the pain it will look bad. heck with it,,, i will spend the time on my man cave!


----------



## rahulahuja2685 (Jul 2, 2015)

HandyDave said:


> Folks,
> 
> Thanks, i decided to do absolutely nothing. painting cabinets is a personal choice and i agree, renters wont care anyway and if they have jids with strollers that roll yp against the painted cabs and scratch the pain it will look bad. heck with it,,, i will spend the time on my man cave!



Cool, it is good that you realized that the painting cabinets is a personal choice but, still you can google for some ideas for kitchen cabinet doors, where you can find lots of cool stuff like images and tips.


----------

